# Crate vs Fence vs Seperate Room With Baby Door



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, it is a blessing to have this forum and meet with experienced V owners!

Our V is 3 15 weeks old now, we adopted him when he was 10 weeks old. First one night I slept with him on the couch next day tried to train him inside a 2 sqm fence (not crate). He was doing ok with fence but then he became restless and tried to shake and jump over the fence of course he couldn't.

We thought it would be nicer for him to give him a seperate room and but baby door to keep him inside but we observe that everytime he is asking more and always try to be with us which is I guess normal for a velcro puppy. He is jumping on the door and trying to leave the room as we move around. In the morning wakes very early and starts crying which is followed by a poo session, then he asks for removal of it. Sometimes he eats his poo but this is subject of another post I guess.

We always find crate was too harsh for the puppy but as we see his reactions we feel like we need to take control now and train him for the best. Is it too late for the crate? Or having a seperate room is also ok for the puppy?

Your suggestions are really appriciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s not to late this crate train him. I’ve crate trained dogs of all ages.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You can definitely still crate train him. 
A room is to big for a small puppy, and the crate may help with the poop issues. Thet tend to no want to foul their crates but you still have to get them out the door.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Of course just my opinion and everyone is entitled to their own, but I feel it is not accurate to determine a crate is inhumane (harsh) via anthropomorphism. We tend to apply human characteristics to dogs and it can really cause confusion and really prevent us from using the dog's natural instincts to our advantage. The pup may be much happier and safer properly crate trained to be used for naps, times you need to step away, while you eat dinner, and even to sleep the night. The rest of the time the pup should be following and spending time with you. At this age, the pup will always want to be near you and will not take no for an answer in that regard. If you need him contained in other rooms away from the gate, we used to use a circular puppy gate corral for Ellie. We would plop her in there with a blanket and a bunch of toys. At first she hated it but then learned to accept she needs to be in there for a few minutes while we need to attend to other things in the vicinity.

It is a gradual training process for the crate so they can see it as a safe and cozy place where it is alright to fall asleep even if you are in the other room. The rest of the time have the pup with you under supervision. Even at 9mos , our girl Ellie still follows us room to room. She does not like when we close doors and she cannot get access to us. Of course at this age she doesn't panic like a very young pup would do.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

My dog vastly prefers cosleeping with us to the crate. But I don’t think that means the crate is cruel. We do a lot of things he doesn’t prefer, that’s not cruel (for instance, leaving him at home to go grocery shopping!) He doesn’t hate the crate and we have crate trained him since 2.5 months old.

we don’t have a crate anymore, and haven’t for a while. When we would leave the house we used to look at him through a video camera and can talk to him. Gradually it became clear he can fall asleep when we leave and have never bothered the neighbors by excess barking. He also doesn’t destroy anything. So we just let him roam the house. We also let him cosleep with us from time to time.

but I don’t regret crate training. We flew him in a crate across the ocean and to my knowledge he did well and never freaked out. It would not be possible without early crate training. He does not DEMAND to cosleep with us; we can make him go to his own bed in the living room. He does not DEMAND our company. I think crate training taught him a lot of boundaries and that he’s not entitled to whatever he wants.


----------



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone who spared their time to help us. He is 4 months old now and we let him be around us during the day and in the night he sleeps in his bed. Of course he tries his best to blend in our bed but after a few command he goes back to his place. Thank you again.


----------

